# Droop speed control



## yesid

Hi, 
I would like to know what does it mean?

Thanks.

Yesid


----------



## lauranazario

HJi Yesid,... and welcome to the forum.

Are you sure it's "droop" (with TWO o's)???? 
Or is it Drop Speed Control? Please clarify. 

Saludos,
LN


----------



## lauranazario

Bueno Yesid, no me has contestado... pero en caso de que el término fuera "_drop speed control_", la traducción sería *control de velocidad de caída*.

Saludos,
LN


----------



## yesid

Hola Laura,


Muchas gracias por responderme pero sí es DROOP con doble "o".

Yesid


----------



## Artrella

yesid said:
			
		

> Hola Laura,
> 
> 
> Muchas gracias por responderme pero sí es DROOP con doble "o".
> 
> Yesid




Hola Yesid, encontré isócrono o droop speed control, relacionado con los sistemas de comunicaciones.  Isócrono/ retardo de red/ *caída de velocidad*


  source


----------



## ines

yesid said:
			
		

> Hola Laura,
> 
> 
> Muchas gracias por responderme pero sí es DROOP con doble "o".
> 
> Yesid



Hola, Yesid, te paso la definición de DROOP en el Diccionario Técnico de Javier L. Collazo:

Droop: (Electroacús). Atenuación de respuesta. Reducción en la amplificación o respuesta en determinado segmento del espectro de frecuencias.

Espero te sea de ayuda.


----------



## Sybian

Sé que ha pasado mucho tiempo desde el post original, pero por si a alguien aún le sirve:
En este contexto droop se traduce como estatismo, y es lo opuesto a isócrono.
(Es algo muy técnico, con lo cual, es difícil de explicar a alguien que no sepa de control de velocidad)


----------



## fernicalo

Hola a todos, 

realmente este post es antiguo pero como me ha surgido la misma duda pongo esto por si acaso es útil a otras personas. En el campo de los motores el "speed droop" se define como la diferencia de velocidades entre "no load" y "full load". Si el sistema de control de velocidad del motor no tiene implementado un "speed droop control" puede que sea inestable.  

Saludos


----------



## LouZoo

Muy interesante todo esto. Cómo traducirían ustedes
At speed droop variations up to 4.5%
En variaciones de inestabilidad de vellocidad hasta del 4.5%?
Les agradezco su colaboración!


----------



## pacosancas

Hola,

Speed droop, hablando de regulación de velocidad de motores, es una característica del sistema regulador que hace que su velocidad a plena carga sea algo inferior a la velocidad en vacío, pero no significa que la velocidad del motor sea inestable.

No conozco un término en español que traduzca "speed droop" con exacttud, de hecho en mi trabajo se habla de "modo droop" o "modo isócrono" para los dos modos posibles de control de velocidad, manteniéndose para droop la palabra inglesa por comodidad.

A continuación, mis intentos, dependiéndo de cuán técnico sea el texto y del público al que se destine la traducción. Hay muchas posibilidades. Speed puede ser traducido por velocidad, revoluciones por minuto, e incluso vueltas en algunos contextos (como en mi trabajo): 

"En caídas caída de velocidad de hasta el 4.5% entre el cero y el cien por cien de la carga "
"En caídas de vueltas de hasta el 4.5% entre vacío y plena carga "


----------

